# New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15898"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15898">Tweet</a></div>
<p>We’re told to expect a new EF-S 24mm STM prime lens to arrive some time in the summer. The EF-S lineup is due for a shot in the arm, especially with the expected arrival of the EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<p>We’re also told that a new USM motor will also be introduced some time this year, and it will be called “C-USM”, which stands for Compact Ultrasonic Motor. This technology is likely to first appear in a new 50mm lens.</p>
<p>This info comes from a new source.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

Is there a particular reason that makes EF-S cameras need (dedicated) 24mm lenses?


----------



## Famateur (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

If true, and if it was released especially for the 7DII, is that more evidence that the 7DII will be aimed at videographers? Not being into video myself, is a 38MM full-frame equivalent field of view considered desirable for video? Obviously, the STM part is. Then again, there doesn't seem to be a rumor of IS with this lens, so maybe not?


----------



## sjp010 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



tianxiaozhang said:


> Is there a particular reason that makes EF-S cameras need (dedicated) 24mm lenses?


24mm on APS-C is pretty close to 35mm on full frame which is my favorite general purpose focal length. Right now the only 24mm options are the relatively large 24/1.4, and the relatively slow 24/2.8 IS, and both are relatively expensive. If they could make an EF-S 24mm at f/2 that is smaller than the 24/2.8 IS and south of $400, then count me in! IS not necessary!


----------



## dadgummit (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Canon Rumors said:


> We’re also told that a new USM motor will also be introduced some time this year, and it will be called “C-USM”, which stands for Compact Ultrasonic Motor. This technology is likely to first appear in a new 50mm lens.



No no no no no!!! It is a compact USM motor that made the last 50mm f1.4 a piece of unreliable garbage. Why would you do this again when you already have a reliable usm motor that is small enough to fit in the new 24, 28, 35 mm IS lenses?


----------



## preppyak (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

EF-S really does have a gap, especially now with the new primes being so highly priced. If I'm an average consumer getting into the XXXD line, I've got the kit lens and other zooms, the 50mm, the 40mm pancake, and then everything else is $400+.

In the same way that Nikon makes what is essentially an EF-S 35mm f/1.8 for $200, I think Canon could do the same. Even an EF-S 24mm f/2.8 that's as good as the pancake would be a strong product at $150-200. I think an EF-S 24mm f/2 would probably be more in line with the other primes ($400ish)


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

excellent news.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

pleassseeee be small... boarder line pancake... a scone/crumpet perhaps?


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



tianxiaozhang said:


> Is there a particular reason that makes EF-S cameras need (dedicated) 24mm lenses?



Can't think of one, unless it's f/2 or faster.

What EF-s really needs is a better-built, 15-60/2.8 IS.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

Something like this would only make sense if it's f/2 or faster. 17-55 f/2.8 IS covers the range and has IS. Yes, it's more expensive, but it's focal length range is useful.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



dadgummit said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re also told that a new USM motor will also be introduced some time this year, and it will be called “C-USM”, which stands for Compact Ultrasonic Motor. This technology is likely to first appear in a new 50mm lens.
> ...



+1

So many people still carry the 50 F/1.4 because the F/1.2L is (for various reasons) not for them. These folks are clamoring for a new 50 with a modern/fast/accurate AF system. Or, put another way: many people still use the 50 F/1.4 with it's 20+ year old clunky-not-quite-ring-USM _as the best AF 50mm lens for their needs._ 

Canon designers: needs don't get more unmet than this.

Please don't shoot for the stars with new tech on a bread and butter lens; save that for a new 180L macro or a cool new pancake lens. But for 50mm, give us what we _know_ you can -- an impeccably well put together "IS refresh" in the 50mm focal length -- so many of your users will be happy if you did.

And please no STM here -- I want minimum time-to-target, not a smooth focusing lens for video.

If they pooch the USM on the new 50 IS, they'd be handing this focal length to Sigma. 

- A


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

After years of using APS-C cameras with no dedicated EF-S prime lens of this or similar focal length, now they are going to release the EF-S 24mm, when I've shifted to full frame a couple of years ago.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



adhocphotographer said:


> pleassseeee be small... boarder line pancake... a scone/crumpet perhaps?



Like the EF 40mm f/2.8 STM for FF, 22-24mm is in the 'sweet spot' for pancake design - we see that with the EF-M 22mm f/2 'pancake' lens for the EOS M.

So, this could very well be an EF-S 24mm f/2 STM lens (no IS). That would put it at 38mm FF equivalent, a useful 'walkaround' focal length. I suspect it would be an STM lens, like the other two pancakes. 



dadgummit said:


> No no no no no!!! It is a compact USM motor that made the last 50mm f1.4 a piece of unreliable garbage. Why would you do this again when you already have a reliable usm motor that is small enough to fit in the new 24, 28, 35 mm IS lenses?



The 50/1.4's problematic USM implementation wasn't due to a constraint on design size, but rather the clutch design used to allow full-time manual focus in a micromotor USM lens normally not designed for FTM without damaging the gearing. Canon already reduced the size of the Micro USM motor when going from Micro USM to Micro USM II. The rumored 'C-USM' could be just a further reduction in size.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Lee Jay said:


> tianxiaozhang said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a particular reason that makes EF-S cameras need (dedicated) 24mm lenses?
> ...



Absolutely. It could use a pancake in the 22mm range like the EOS-M has. A small 35mm-equivalent walkaround, perhaps F/2, would be stellar on my backup body as a small walkaround setup. The currently offered 40mm pancake is a great little lens, but on a crop rig, it's a fairly useless walkaround as a 64mm FF equivalent.

This rumor doesn't make much sense for crop, though. If it's EF-S, it should have its FL scaled down to correct for crop. That's why EF-S zooms start at 15mm, 17mm, 18mm instead of something longer. So a 24mm EF-S prime seems a bit nutty. 22mm makes a lot more sense to make a 35mm FF equivalent.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Random Orbits said:


> Something like this would only make sense if it's f/2 or faster. 17-55 f/2.8 IS covers the range and has IS. Yes, it's more expensive, but it's focal length range is useful.



I disagree for form factor reasons. If it's a pancake lens, there's your value proposition. It might not be for you, but many folks would love to turn their APS-C rigs into inconspicuous + easier-to-bring-with-them-everywhere 35mm FF equivalent walkaround setups. 

So I think that a fairly quick (say F/2) wider prime in a pancake format would be very well received I think.

- A


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told to expect a new EF-S 24mm STM prime lens to arrive some time in the summer.



But I ain't holdin' mah breath.



Rienzphotoz said:


> After years of using APS-C cameras with no dedicated EF-S prime lens of this or similar focal length, now they are going to release the EF-S 24mm, when I've shifted to full frame a couple of years ago.



Yip ... or moved to another brands.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



tianxiaozhang said:


> Is there a particular reason that makes EF-S cameras need (dedicated) 24mm lenses?



Is there any reason FF body shooters need a dedicated 35mm lens?

Come on, it's pretty much one of the most popular fl's in all photo history.


----------



## grey4 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

Why 24mm? wouldn't it be more of the EF-M 22mm. Thats a true 35mm equivalent. 

I'm all fo EF-S primes.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



ahsanford said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this would only make sense if it's f/2 or faster. 17-55 f/2.8 IS covers the range and has IS. Yes, it's more expensive, but it's focal length range is useful.
> ...



I don't necessarily disagree with you, but what if it was a f/2.8 lens without IS like the EF 40? I see little value in that. A person bringing both the 24 and 40 and possibly something else might be better served by the 17-55. Either that or pick up the M with the 22 f/2, which is still less inconspicuous than an APS-C body.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



grey4 said:


> *Why 24mm?*



Because the 24mm focal length has been understood and perfected like 40 years ago already, so there's very little R&D involved in designing the optics for this new lens.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Random Orbits said:


> A person bringing both the 24 and 40 and possibly something else might be better served by the 17-55.



Theoretically, yes. But everybody likes zoom lenses, for various reasons.


----------



## noncho (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

EF-S 24 would be near to 40 pancake FOV on FF. It's also near to EF-M 22/2, so I hope will be cheap, light and F2.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Random Orbits said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



This gets to the specificity of shooters' needs:

If you want a tiny camera/lens size + an AF prime in the 24-50mm FF-equivalent focal length + APS-C sensor --> EOS-M + 22mm pancake (plus a lot of Fuji options)

But if you want all that _with a proper optical viewfinder_, you are out of luck. Some would say that's too picky a combination. Give up one of your requirements: you could opt for an MF lens on an adapter, a large 20mm or 24mm prime with an EF mount, or use the 40mm pancake with an effective FL of 64mm.

Others might get a P&S for that need. 

And others would celebrate more pancakes from Canon. I imagine that I'm not the only one.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

If it's a 24mm equivalent (15mm) this would be interesting. But 24mm...no thanks.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Random Orbits said:


> I see little value in that. A person bringing both the 24 and 40 and possibly something else might be better served by the 17-55. Either that or pick up the M with the 22 f/2, which is still less inconspicuous than an APS-C body.


This is why: http://camerasize.com/compact/#448.303,448.345,ha,t

For me, I do adventure sports, which either involves long treks, or being put into a small case in the back of my boat. That weight makes a very big difference over miles, and it effects how the camera handles. The EOS M can't AF, which makes it of limited use for multi-frame bursts. It's the same issue with basically all the mirrorless cameras; I need portability AND the ability to shoot action.

Moreover, if the new lens ends up being about the size of the 22 STM, I can own it and the 40mm pancake and still have $400+ and 1lb of weight saved. If it ends up being f/2 instead of f/2.8, then its even better off than the 17-55 (IS is of no use to me in action shooting)


----------



## preppyak (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



ahsanford said:


> And others would celebrate more pancakes from Canon. I imagine that I'm not the only one.


Bingo. I was against the 40mm when it was released...didnt think it made sense with the 50mm already out there. But I get it now.

A combo of pancakes or smaller EF-S lenses would be great. 24mm is fine, though like others I'd obviously also like a 15-16mm EF-S prime and a longer prime (something in the 60-85 range). 

Cause to date, the best mirrorless cameras dont quite measure up to what I need. If Canon can beat them there, giving me a useable combo with a DSLR instead, I'd gladly stay with them as a lineup


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

OK, been thinking ... if Canon made this rascal weather-sealed ... oh, boy!


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Sella174 said:


> OK, been thinking ... if Canon made this rascal weather-sealed ... oh, boy!



Is there a single EF-S weather-sealed lens? I don't believe there is...

Surely, they'd save the first weather-sealed EF-S lens for use with a sealed body like the 7D (or 7D2), so I'd think it would be saved for a super high quality EF-S zoom, like a 17-55 F/2.8 IS Mark II if they ever made one.

If pancakes _are_ coming to EF-S, we should keep our feet on the ground. Don't expect IS, massive apertures, or weather-sealing. Small size has a cost. 

Again, _if_ pancakes are coming, I'll use Canon's last two pancakes as a read of things to come. They will be small and sharp. USM would be the most we could hope for, I think (and that would be awesome).

- A


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



ahsanford said:


> Surely, they'd save the first weather-sealed EF-S lens for use with a sealed body like the 7D (or 7D2), so I'd think it would be saved for a super high quality EF-S zoom, like a 17-55 F/2.8 IS Mark II if they ever made one.



An *EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS blah Mark II* ... why isn't there a barf emoticon?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

Sometimes I get jealous of my friends who shoot with Nikon.  One of them bought Nikon 35mm F1.8 DX lens, and that's great. : When I see the flash SB700 (medium model) also serving as master wireless, am ashamed of the 430 EXII not do the same.  When I complain of the lack of APS-C primes (here in CR) tell me that I can buy Sigma 30mm F1.4, or Canon 28mm F2.8 IS. :-[ Seriously, Sigma costing $500 without image stabilizer, and Canon costing $550 for only F2.8? :-X APS-C allows a lens 24mm (or 22mm) F2 very compact and below $300. Come on, Canon! I'm waiting.


----------



## Dantana (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

Sounds like a nifty little lens. I only wish it was EF and not EF-S, but I guess that's being selfish.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



dadgummit said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re also told that a new USM motor will also be introduced some time this year, and it will be called “C-USM”, which stands for Compact Ultrasonic Motor. This technology is likely to first appear in a new 50mm lens.
> ...


sigh! 
exactly my thought.

and my second thought was:
"C" stands not for "compact" but for "cheap" or "cheesy". 
Maybe I'll be disabused and the thing will be better and faster than I believe now. :-\


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> ... Nikon 35mm F1.8 DX lens ... When I complain of the lack of APS-C primes (here in CR) tell me that I can buy Sigma 30mm F1.4, or Canon 28mm F2.8 IS. :-[ Seriously, Sigma costing $500 without image stabilizer, and Canon costing $550 for only F2.8? :-X APS-C allows a lens 24mm (or 22mm) F2 very compact and below $300. *Come on, Canon! I'm waiting.*



And I'm seriously eyeballing a Fujifilm X-T1 with Fujinon XF 27mm F2.8 ... although in your case the Fujinon XF 23mm F1.4 R looks the ticket.

(I'm sorry, but on the other hand, I've been yapping for years that Canon needs to give us EF-S primes. Now when they finally appear to wake up, taking into account this is a CR1, they're behind the wave and playing catch-up to others.)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

"This technology is likely to first appear in a new 50mm lens."

A long last a 50mm 1.4 that has decent AF and AF that doesn't break if you look at it the wrong way?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> ... and AF that doesn't break if you look at it the wrong way?


LOL
if it'll be like that, then I might even consider to buy this "*C*heap" or "*C*heesy" USM.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

What's keeping Canon from producing a hybrid STM-USM?


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



slclick said:


> What's keeping Canon from producing a hybrid STM-USM?



No idea, but as a still shooter, STM is kind of the devil to me. If they ever offered such a lens, I trust it would have a switch to move between STM and USM.

That focus switch would be called "Still" or "Movie". 

- A


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



ahsanford said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > What's keeping Canon from producing a hybrid STM-USM?
> ...



I follow you, and I am in the stills, rarely to never use the video on my body camp.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



preppyak said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > I see little value in that. A person bringing both the 24 and 40 and possibly something else might be better served by the 17-55. Either that or pick up the M with the 22 f/2, which is still less inconspicuous than an APS-C body.
> ...



That's a great size comparison except if you need to bring other lenses for other focal lengths anyway...

I hope you're right about the new lens being the same size as aperture as the 22 f/2, but I'm guessing it'll closer to 28 f/2.8 in size rather than the 22 f/2.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Sometimes I get jealous of my friends who shoot with Nikon.  One of them bought Nikon 35mm F1.8 DX lens, and that's great. : When I see the flash SB700 (medium model) also serving as master wireless, am ashamed of the 430 EXII not do the same.  When I complain of the lack of APS-C primes (here in CR) tell me that I can buy Sigma 30mm F1.4, or Canon 28mm F2.8 IS. :-[ Seriously, Sigma costing $500 without image stabilizer, and Canon costing $550 for only F2.8? :-X APS-C allows a lens 24mm (or 22mm) F2 very compact and below $300. Come on, Canon! I'm waiting.



Picked up my 28 f/2.8 IS for 350 during the last holiday season's sales from one of the NYC superstores. It's a nice lens, but not very popular.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



Random Orbits said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I get jealous of my friends who shoot with Nikon.  One of them bought Nikon 35mm F1.8 DX lens, and that's great. : When I see the flash SB700 (medium model) also serving as master wireless, am ashamed of the 430 EXII not do the same.  When I complain of the lack of APS-C primes (here in CR) tell me that I can buy Sigma 30mm F1.4, or Canon 28mm F2.8 IS. :-[ Seriously, Sigma costing $500 without image stabilizer, and Canon costing $550 for only F2.8? :-X APS-C allows a lens 24mm (or 22mm) F2 very compact and below $300. Come on, Canon! I'm waiting.
> ...


Wow, you paid a good price for 28mm IS. It is a shame that other countries outside the USA there is no discount on prices of lenses. However, I actually prefer the focal length 24mm APS-C. Actually, I'm very envious of EF-M 22mm F2.


----------



## Fuzzy Caveman (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

I have wanted a lens like this since I first started shooting. I'm on FF now, but I actually recommend Nikon occasionally to hobbyist photographers because their 35/1.8 is a good cheap addition to the kit (generally the only lens they own besides the kit 18-55 and potentially a slow 70-300). If Canon puts out an inexpensive and good quality 22-24mm prime, I will never have to recommend Nikon again in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up my 28 f/2.8 IS for 350 during the last holiday season's sales from one of the NYC superstores. It's a nice lens, but not very popular.
> ...



The 24 is more useful than the 28, but the 28 was on sale and the 24 was not. I think the 24 and 28 f/2.8 IS are more suited to FF because there are so many zooms that have IS for APS-C in the range. IS can be useful, but I don't use it much because most of my pics have people in them and I typically need a faster shutter speed anyway.

Agreed, the EF-M 22 f/2 is a gem. The smaller and noisier the sensors, the more "necessary" faster lenses are...


----------



## mucher (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

I actually have been patiently looking for a cheap pancake FF 20mm(but 24mm might just do), that is my favorite angel of view on APS-C, but the current 17-40 will serve very well for the moment.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

If it was EF, i would be extremely excited, as it is EF-s i am only moderately... a small 24mm pancake/scone on my wifes 100D would be excellent!  Lets see what turns up!


----------



## Sella174 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

Anything new on this lens, or is it just another empty rumour creating false hope? (Canon, can you spell Kodak?)


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

Sounds a bit strange to me.

Is there a demand by people who shoot video for a 24mm lens with STM? If so, why make the lens EF-S, considering it already made a FF lens with STM?


----------



## Sella174 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*

There _*WAS*_ a demand for EF-S primes, and *L* lenses would have been especially nice.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: New EF-S 24mm & USM Motor Coming? [CR1]*



slclick said:


> tianxiaozhang said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a particular reason that makes EF-S cameras need (dedicated) 24mm lenses?
> ...



An EF 35mm lens will work fine on crop bodies, as will an EF 24mm lens, e.g. the new 24mm f/2.8 IS USM.

An EF-S 24mm f/2.8 IS STM will not work on FF bodies, hence it's being dedicated crop lens.


----------

